# [Suche] Screenreader



## Felix Kunsmann (24. Februar 2007)

*[Suche] Screenreader - Gratis*

Hallo!

Ich suche einen gratis Screenreader, den ich einsetzen wollte, um meine eigene Seite auf Zugänglichkeit  zu prüfen. Zu mehr wird er wahrscheinlich nicht genutzt werden. Ich habe JAWS schon getestet, würde mir auch gefallen, nur sind 900$ etwas viel für einen Schüler, der das Programm noch nicht einmal oft einsetzen würde.

Nun meine Frage: Gibt es sowas überhaupt als Freeware? Wenn ja, wo?

Gruß Kunsi


----------



## GiFt-ZwErG (25. Februar 2007)

Evtl is da was dabei

http://www.incobs.de/produktinfos/screenreader/test/index.php

MFG


----------



## Felix Kunsmann (25. Februar 2007)

nunja ...

Wären schon schöne sachen dabei, nur ...





Kunsi hat gesagt.:


> ... sind 900$ etwas viel für einen Schüler ...


d.h. als Freeware wird es sowas wohl nicht geben, oder?


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (25. Februar 2007)

Hallo,

vielleicht reicht für deine Zwecke auch schon Fangs aus. Das ist kein echter Screenreader, sondern ein „screen reader emulator“. Diese Firefox-Erweiterung kann aus einer Webseite einen Text erstellen, der darstellt, wie ein Screenreader diese Seite vorlesen würde.

Grüße,
Matthias


----------

